# Mattress straps?



## silky1

:10220:Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone else out there also has this problem. The mattress in our RV shifts and slides off, does anyone know where I can get some type of mattress straps to secure the mattress to the foundation? I could really use the input I purchased a foam mattress that I what to put on top of the bottom mattress:scratchhead: 
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Silky1


----------



## artmart

How about those rubber sticky things for bathtubs that prevents slipping. Maybe a few sets of these stuck on the platform and the rubber side up might prevent the mattress from moving around. Or maybe a large rubber sheet to fit under the bed for the same affect.

Check out the camping stores. They have rubberized sheets that surround self-inflating pads to help sleeping bags from sliding around. Maybe something like that could help.

You could try the straps, but you don't want them created depressions in the mattress and make it uncomfortable. 

You should also make sure the RV is level and use the bed only for "sleeping" - you made me go there...


----------



## silky1

*Mattress straps*

:rotflmao1:Hi Artmart, Your last sentence was very amusing, I care not to reply, but well leave it at that. Just like a woman never revels her age Thank you for your advice, pads might work , but this is a Queen size mattress, and I want to strap down the bottom mattress ( using it as boxspring) and the new Temperpedic type foam will go on top of the (now) boxspring mattress.:thumbup1:
:shrug: I was thinking about heavy duty velcro, but not sure where to go and find that:bang:

Best Regards,
Silky1


----------



## artmart

We have a King mattress on a wooden platform on our Fifth wheel. Then we put a foam (egg crate style) topper so we have a similar setup but not sure the surfaces are the same.

Using the amount of "hook and loop" you'll need to hold a mattress down might be cost a bit and require a lot of work (adhesive type, use staples, use screws, whatever). What is under the mattress that causes the mattress to slide around? Fabric on wood should not move around too much. Is that what you have? Did you remove the plastic from the new mattress. We did that so that the fabric is in contact with the wooden platform and that should provide enough friction to keep things in place.

You'll like the temperpedic foam as the topmost mattress, but not until you can find something that keeps the original mattress from moving around on the platform. This an unusual problem. I suggested some kind of rubber because it promotes friction which should keep things in place but maybe you should describe what the two contact surfaces are made of so we can recommend a suitable solution that isn't too expensive. Then you gotta hope the topper does not slide around on the mattress below it.


----------



## happiestcamper

Put this stuff down Grip-It Shelf & Cushion Liners - Product - Camping World

I've gotten larger rolls of it somewhere before - not sure if it was Lowe's or Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## artmart

That's it!!! That stuff should work. We have used rolls of it and use it in all our cabinets to keep all the stemware, drinking glasses, plates, pots and pans from moving around. We also use it in the pantry shelves to keep all the cans boxes and the like from moving around. Finally, we use it for between our non-stick and pans and all our plates to protect them from the bouncing and jostling when the RV is in tow.

It's the same type of material that I described that is used as a surround for the selfinflating pads so that the sleeping bags don't slide around and the pad does not slide around on the tent floor. For a mattress, measure the surface of the underside that the mattress sits on, then but enough square footage to cover it with this stuff. This should keep the mattress in place. It can also be easily cut to size.

Thanks Happiestcamper!


----------



## silky1

Dear Camper Community,

Thank you so very much for all the helpfull advice and tips. Will let you know how we decided to go. Yes, we did remove plastic from the new mattress (hee-hee)

Best Regards,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Could also put down L brackets that 'hug' the bed and keep it where it is supposed to be even when not 'sleeping' ..... yes you made me go there again .

You can find them at home depot for about 2$'s.... just screw them down and they'll (hug) the bottom of your mattress. Though to keep the edges from scraping and cutting things you can dip them in sure grip.


----------



## silky1

:10220:Hi Smokey2348,

Thank you for your helpful advice, gee I'm getting alot of helpful advice about my sliding mattress:smack-head: I should have thought of some of these things myself. My only excuse, I'm a girly girl:rotflmao1:You boys are so smart

You make me laugh,
Silky1


----------



## artmart

Sniff, sniff.... do you smell that?! Yup it smells like she's making fun of us boys again. After over 35 years of marriage I can smell the difference between making fun and making compliments. And then she's patronizing us with her girliness. (Good to hear she admits to not being a boyly girl, or worse yet a girly boy and for her husband's sake not a manly man.)

Come to think of it, some of us are thinking the bed is moving around during sleeptime which is why the early advice (and comments) were provided. Smokey provides a great comment for when the RV is in motion to prevent the mattress from moving around during travel.

Did anyone mention the trailer should be level? A mattress not level could cause movement when you are sleeping or otherwise using the mattress.... for napping, reading in bed, watching TV ... okay?

And the help never stops....


----------



## silky1

Oh Lordy Artmart,:10220:

FYI married 30 + years You're not the only one in long standing!
I'm not making fun of anyone but myself, I find that I quite capable of laughing at my own jokes. Though again I might have to  start if you keep yanking my chain.:rotflmao1:
By the way I'm really good at holding my own!

All in good fun,
Silky1


----------



## silky1

:10001:Hi Everybody,

Okay,okay you all got me........:rotflmao1:with all the banter about the sliding mattress, but I can take a joke.

Now on a more serious question if I dare, how do I go about uploading or downloading pictures of hubby and me camping here in VA and North Carolina with out messing up in the process:shrug: I'm not knowledgable about those type of computer things. I did upload the pictures from my Canon to my computer, that what I know how to do at this point.

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## artmart

Oh my... the answer will seem long until you do this several times. The learning curve can be intimidating... In a nutshell here's the steps, but I am not including the details yet.

1. Download the pictures onto your computer (I use a picture album directory on my system for storing all the pictures on this computer). Every so often I then archive them to a CD or DVD for safekeeping.
2. Resize them to the recommended size for the forum. I use "Irfanview". There is an option to reduce their size, but maintain the quality of the pictures. Save the resized pictures as new files and possibly to a new directory because you never want to replace the originals.
3. Upload the pictures to a picture album website, like Photobucket. This is what I use because it's free for so much storage. Other sites will allow you to store more or pay for even more. Your choice. Each picture stored on the website will have several links created for it that you can use elsewhere (like this Forum).
4. Copy the links to the pictures from the picture album webite, then paste the link into this Forum where these pictures will be stored in a place you select.

Warning. This is the simple explanation. The clicks and typing are much more involved. If you need more detailed help please ask.


----------



## ctfortner

This is another option for uploading pics

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/announcements/474-uploading-pictures-your-posts.html

This is what you can do to add pictures to your album here so we can all see

Go to *userCP*

On the left, click on *Pictures and Albums*

Click *Add Album*

Give it a Title and click Submit

Upload pictures from your computer right to the album!

Good luck


----------



## artmart

ctfortner, does this website keep the owners' rights to the pictures with the owner? Most picture websites, at least all the ones I belong too will not sell or allow others to use the pictures in any commercial fashion or links to those pictures. If one is not careful and you place your pictures and don't check the licensing terms you might find your pictures being used by someone else for profit and the fact you place them there gives them the right to do so.

This actually happened to a lady I knew who was surprised when she saw her grandkids pictures in some brochure or magazine (I forget), then found out that their parents had done this unknowingly.

If someone uses my pictures from the photo websites I belong to I will be able to successfully sue the infractor because I did not relinquish the rights to my private photos for other purposes than my personal distribution. There are companies out there who specialize in looking for opportunities of using "free" pictures for their purposes in commercial usages.

Just something to consider and know about. If you don't care, then you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## silky1

Dear Camping Community,

OMG you have to be a lawyer to figure out the legalities plus be a IT person to figure out the rest. I'll try when I not stressed out, I have two boyfriend's that invited themselves without asking me Arthur and Fibro, HA-HA you thought I ment real boyfriends, come on now I told you all I'm married!

LOL,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

silky1 said:


> :10220:Hi Smokey2348,
> 
> Thank you for your helpful advice, gee I'm getting alot of helpful advice about my sliding mattress:smack-head: I should have thought of some of these things myself. My only excuse, I'm a girly girl:rotflmao1:You boys are so smart
> 
> You make me laugh,
> Silky1


No, sex has nothing to do with it. My ex is 2309483409x's smarter than I will ever be. It just boils down to experiences and what not.


----------



## silky1

Hi Smokey2348,

Very interesting is all I have to say on that subject matter.

Kindly,
Silky1


----------

